# Digiflavor Siren RTA



## Boktiet (27/10/16)

Are any vendors planning on bringing in the Siren? It really has peeked my interest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/10/16)

@Boktiet ...mine should be here in the next week or so and will give feedback if its a hit or miss

Havent seen any local supplier with them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step (27/10/16)

@Boktiet Love your forum name btw  Brilliant!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (14/11/16)

anyone gettin stock of this?


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/12/16)

@Boktiet @Akash the siren is amazing..easy to build deck like a kayfun, wicks easy flavours very good and good size airflow options. u gotta get one if u a mtl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (3/12/16)

@incredible_hullk it looks awesome brother. Can you close it down to a nice tight draw. I seem to be mtl'ing everything these days


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/12/16)

Akash said:


> @incredible_hullk it looks awesome brother. Can you close it down to a nice tight draw. I seem to be mtl'ing everything these days


@Akash smallest whole is awesome tight and u can even do half holes


----------



## Akash (3/12/16)

Sounds like this is exactly what i need in my life @incredible_hullk


----------



## Vivita (17/7/17)

I have a problem with Siren 22. It leaking in the zone of airflow ring. Can anybody help to solve?


----------

